# Deathadder mouse  ''not recognized'' problem solved :)



## StarNcoteQ89 (May 27, 2012)

Helou  

My name is Sandra and I also had this problem with my razer mouse.. i just unplugged it and shut down pc .. and turned it on the next day... and before plugging it in.. I went to TASK MANAGER and stopped all the processes of the razer mouse.. and then i deleted everything from razer.. drivers firmware .. everything 
Restarted the pc again... and plugged the mouse in.. and woualaaa  it workedddddd  I don't know i any of you will try this but .. it worked for me  
I didnt installed the driver .. to set dpi and stuff cuz i dont kno wot will happen.. but im happy that the mouse is working without the driver  dont kno how that is possible but ok 
Hope this helps


----------



## StarNcoteQ89 (May 27, 2012)

just wanted to add that I installed later on Razer drivers and it worked normally.. so good luck


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2012)

Ok heres the deal the mouse conforms to standards that IBM/MS established for Input devices back when they were very common in Windows/ OS2- so it uses the built in Windows Driver, Also that mouse for issues of working if you unplug it, shut down the machine then plug it back into the port it was in initially


----------



## StarNcoteQ89 (May 27, 2012)

well ya but many people tried that and it didnt work  i guess that pc just needs some rest from razer and then u uninstall everything and plug it back in  and then install drivers again ^^


----------

